# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: De reden van veel eten krijgt niet voldoende aandacht

## Leontien

De reden dat sommige mensen ongezond eten en andere niet, moet onderzocht worden door de overheid. Tenminste als het aan psychiater Bram Bakker ligt, meldt het AD. Er is wel een genetische aanleg voor nodig om veel te eten, maar dan heb je nog niet gehele probleem te pakken. De vraag is ook wanneer en waarom iemand meer eet. Het is al bekend dat mensen vanwege stress meer kunnen eten.

Op dit moment richt de medische wereld zich vooral op de symptoombestrijding door medicatie en dieetadviezen. Terwijl er veel meer gekeken moet worden naar waarom iemand meer eet. Want het is compensatiegedrag voor bijvoorbeeld stress of slaapgebrek. 

Zo'n onderzoek zal veel geld kosten, maar volgens Bakker zal het niet commercieel interessant zijn. Hij voorspelt dat de overheid er wel miljoenen mee zal besparen door afnemende zorgkosten. Met de resultaten van zo'n onderzoek in de hand kan de overheid het consumeren van ongezond eten ontmoedigen en tegelijk werkgevers aansporen om hun werknemers gezonder te laten leven. 'Dat is gedaan met roken. Het is nu ondenkbaar dat je in een stationshal rookt, terwijl dat tien jaar terug doodnormaal was. Dan kan dat met voedsel ook. Maar de mensen die een aansporing het hardst nodig hebben, zijn het lastigst te bereiken. Alleen de overheid kan dat.'

Die preventie van ongezond leven betekent volgens Bakker niet dat je 'de kroket moet uitbannen'. Want, zegt hij, 'zonder een uitspatting op zijn tijd wordt het leven maar saai.' 

Vind jij dat zo'n onderzoek moet komen?

----------


## meneereddie

Hoe eerder hoe beter. 

De artsen zeggen vaak: "het komt door de stress, neem maar wat rust, of vakantie..."

Het wordt nu tijd dat ze gaan onderzoeken waarom iemand stress heeft, en daarom te veel eet..

----------

